# competition prototype (made by Javier Diaz , diseño by Manuel Paredes)hello friends



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

hello friends
I wanted to start the year with a report after my friend Javier, the original design is by Manuel Paredes.
The piece is painted wood, had to put metal reinforcements to give solid, the grip is very comfortable, usually uses rubber and steel balls of 7 or 8mm. .,
a hug


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you very much!

I really like the way the tabs are held in.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> I really like the way the tabs are held in.


Thanks Hrawk, here's the original


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Alfredo you're turning in the reporter of this forum, thanks for sharing. Good pictures mate. Interesting slingshot . Best, Bob.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> Alfredo you're turning in the reporter of this forum, thanks for sharing. Good pictures mate. Interesting slingshot . Best, Bob.


Thank you very much brother Bob, sharing is evolving and I am very grateful to this forum.
master a hug


----------



## Ethan (Oct 6, 2011)

I do a similar tab style attachment to my forks but don't double it up on itself like yours or have the metal pins. Might try it your way as it looks a lot safer and stronger







cheers for sharing.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks so much for these details. I am curious about the sights, especially the red dot off to the side.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Charles said:


> Thanks so much for these details. I am curious about the sights, especially the red dot off to the side.
> 
> Cheers ........ Charles


The 2-color piece of metal, is used to stabilize the hand and shooting plane, the red dot is the reference on the target when well calibrated are getting very good shooters, I want to become one very soon, I really like the design original
Charles, Thanks for your interest


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice! looks diffrent! In a good way!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, looks it is deadly accurate - keep posting updates


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks deadly, i like the pistol grips, simiar to a design of mine, but I used inter-changable prongs for tube attachment, or a brushed chrome ball for flat band attachment, either can simply be unscrewed and changed in seconds.. love the sight idea too, very nice.. cheers Ben


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

im definately getting a hankering to own a slingshot like that . if i ever find myself in spain, im definately taking in some slingshooting . keep posting all the info from spain, i really enjoy seeing the slingshots and reading about the tournies and just overall comraderie . muchas gracias !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am sure that many here would greatly appreciate a schedule of forthcoming slingshot tournaments in Europe. If you could let us know, some might be able to attend.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Imperial said:


> im definately getting a hankering to own a slingshot like that . if i ever find myself in spain, im definately taking in some slingshooting . keep posting all the info from spain, i really enjoy seeing the slingshots and reading about the tournies and just overall comraderie . muchas gracias !


My thoughts exactally! There's a whole other world of slingshooting out there.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

wow, an interesting imagination put to work here


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Thank you very much colleagues, today I was shooting with Manuel and Javier, I have communicated your comments are very happy, a greeting from you all.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Great looking shooter!


----------



## Haken (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi alfshooter,
thats a really nice looking shooter,reminds me of the fine grade match pistols.
Maybe you coulld tell us a bit more on how the sighitng system works.(maybe a drawing or something)
This could be very useful information for new shooters ( or for instictive shooters like me )
anyway thanks for sharing!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

compared to spain, the rest of us are still in the primitave stages of the slingshot .


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Haken said:


> Hi alfshooter,
> thats a really nice looking shooter,reminds me of the fine grade match pistols.
> Maybe you coulld tell us a bit more on how the sighitng system works.(maybe a drawing or something)
> This could be very useful information for new shooters ( or for instictive shooters like me )
> anyway thanks for sharing!


Hello Haken
I have a parquet tables Jatova and I had this idea, opened to widen the lane from the manufacturer to fit the leather and put the screws, I will make a basic grip and see how it works, do not think of any measure, use the squares of the sheet, I hope to serve you, I have no more information for now.
regards .

1 - '1 '5 cm thick.
2 - width 13,5 cm.
3 - height 3 cm.
4 - 7.5 cm wide mouth.


----------



## Haken (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi alfshooter,

thanks alot for this additional information and the very nice pictures!
But i m afraid you might have missunderstood my question....
I just like to know how you aim with these sights, and how to lock onto the target.

Thanks again!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Haken said:


> Hi alfshooter,
> 
> thanks alot for this additional information and the very nice pictures!
> But i m afraid you might have missunderstood my question....
> ...


"Wow" Haken, the translator is terrible, I hope this time to help.

In these 2 shooters are 2 differences.
1 - The height and position of the left hand
2 - the position and the plane of the right hand in a photo, the slingshot is vertical to the ground and the 2 the slingshot is more or less at 45 degrees.
The colors in the central position, are used to stabilize the hand and put it always in the same position.
The focus red, is a relative reference to the objective.

A HUG


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> Hi alfshooter,
> 
> thanks alot for this additional information and the very nice pictures!
> But i m afraid you might have missunderstood my question....
> ...


"Wow" Haken, the translator is terrible, I hope this time to help.

In these 2 shooters are 2 differences.
1 - The height and position of the left hand
2 - the position and the plane of the right hand in a photo, the slingshot is vertical to the ground and the 2 the slingshot is more or less at 45 degrees.
The colors in the central position, are used to stabilize the hand and put it always in the same position.
The focus red, is a relative reference to the objective.

A HUG
[/quote]


----------



## Haken (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi alfshooter,
now i got it!
Thanks again for the usefull information and these very nice pictures.

All the best.


----------

